# Jet Diver Rigging



## Ranger373V

Hey guys!

I thought I would share this rigging tip on Jet Divers that I learned when I lived and guided in Alaska. We would use this set up trolling and drifting the Kenai River for salmon.

As they come on the package, they have a Crosslock snap on the top of the diver, and another Crosslock snap with a swivel on the bottom side...


















I take the snap off the top of diver, and replace it with the snap AND swivel from the bottom. I put my MAIN line through the swivel, add a bead (to protect my knot) and another QUALITY snap swivel, attatching my leader with my Pet Spoon, grub, crankbait, etc. to it with a regular barrell swivel for easy change outs.










This rig serves a dual purpose-

First, there is NO mechanical connection between the diver and the fish. When a fish strikes the lure, the fish's weight and resistance swings the diver up and out of the way...

Secondly, if your lure gets hung on the bottom, simply maneuver over the Jet Diver, and it will float to the surface on your main line, allowing you to re-rig and save money.

I'm sure quite a few of y'all know and probably utilize this rig, but because everyone was so gracious in helping me, I thought I could put back a little for everyone else.

Thanks again and I hope to see y'all on the water!!!!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle

The photos did not show but I did try that technic yesterday and it does in fact work. I appreciate you telling me that Friday.


----------



## Ranger373V

You're welcome, buddy. I'll post some big pics too...


----------



## Danny O

Thanks for sharing that tip Ranger. I like how the diver is partially deactivated once the fish bites and the boat stops. 

Under this set up, do you think they run a little shallower? It seems like the traditional set up (bottom resistance from the pet spoons or other trailer) keeps the nose pointed downward. Maybe not, but just curious what your experience has been.


----------



## Ranger373V

I really don't think so, Danny. The resistance of a measly Pet Spoon isn't enough to affect that diver. We used MUCH bigger baits with more resistance in the water up north, and never had any problems...

Check out the *Jet Diver* part of the article... Some guys use a length of mono leader between snap and diver. Just more to tangle, IMO.

*If you DO use the mono leader on the jet diver, lengthen it according to how high you want to present your bait off the bottom while the diver is stirring up the bottom of the lake...*

http://www.luhrjensen.com/downloads/tech-sheets/561KwikfishforChinook.pdf


----------



## Danny O

Yeah, I may have that backwards anyway, based on the location of the trailer hole. Thanks again.


----------



## Ranger373V

Sorry, Jet Diver is spun around 180 degrees on my swivel in the last pic...


----------



## tbone2374

So from the illustration, there is nothing connected to the bottom hole on the Jet Diver? Doesn't that cause it to wander, more than normal?


----------



## fishinganimal

Great tip!! Will give it a try if I ever get to fish again.


----------



## Ranger373V

tbone2374 said:


> So from the illustration, there is nothing connected to the bottom hole on the Jet Diver? Doesn't that cause it to wander, more than normal?


No, TBone- Nothing connected to the bottom hole and NO wandering...

That's the joy of it!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I don't troll, but just had to give green for this tip.

But, it sounds like I may not catch next trip either without trolling, lol. I think the thermocline has gotten serious.


----------



## Ranger373V

Anyone tried the diver rig yet?

On a side note...Just got back from Galveston. Was there for three days with family. Went into Academy and the have most of thier slabs (long skinny 1oz ones) on clearance for $1.88. Loaded up. Anyone want some? Headed back to Galvie on Sunday...

Also thought about one of these...LOL


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I got a bunch of the Maltese Minnows at Academy in Shreveport for $1.88 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## OrangeS30

That's a cool tip! Thanks.

I loaded up on Maltese Minnows when I was in McAllen.


----------



## tbone2374

I must confess... I tried the rig for Hybrid. I really was doubting,(as usual) of weather it would roll, or wander. It didn't, and even dug in to the water, faster than the other set-up. thanks, Ranger, will continue to use it . Cabbage to ya! oooops, someone green, Ranger, for me.


----------



## Ranger373V

tbone2374 said:


> I must confess... I tried the rig for Hybrid. I really was doubting,(as usual) of weather it would roll, or wander. It didn't, and even dug in to the water, faster than the other set-up. thanks, Ranger, will continue to use it . Cabbage to ya! oooops, someone green, Ranger, for me.


Thanks tbone! *I appreciate it!* Glad you found it useful. It will pay for itself if your rig _ever does_ get hung up too!!!

Did you catch any with it????? Let's go fishin'!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

WOW! I did not realize that Pet Spoons were made that big.


----------



## bluefin41

This is all very interesting. I've been experimenting with Jet Divers and similar rigs for a while, with mixed results. I'll give this new twist a try tomorrow. What depth are y'all getting from these doohickies? I experimented the other day with the 40 ft. model, over a smooth bottom, and couldn't seem to get more than 29 ft. from it, with 30 lb. braid at 2.5 mph or so. I may be doing something wrong. What size Pet do you use for stripers? I've been catching a few in Central Texas on the # 14, but they've all been under 20 in. Even the big sandies go for them. I've had less luck with 4" sassy/spinner combos. Wonder what would be the best depth to aim for, this time of year?


----------



## shadslinger

Whitebassfisher said:


> I don't troll, but just had to give green for this tip.
> 
> But, it sounds like I may not catch next trip either without trolling, lol. I think the thermocline has gotten serious.


Trolling is not my favorite way to fish WBFer, but the themrocline has really got the white/striped bass moving around quickly.
It seems that they will still go down to feed and even stack up in some deeper places with dissolved O2, but when you catch one over 22" they get out of dodge quick. It seems that you can catch plenty of small ones before they move, but one good one creates such havoc in the water they get out of there quick when you catch one and have to go look for them again.
The trick of letting them thrash at boat side now works the other way and scares them off, the fish are very spooky in the clear water.


----------



## Listo

bluefin41 said:


> This is all very interesting. I've been experimenting with Jet Divers and similar rigs for a while, with mixed results. I'll give this new twist a try tomorrow. What depth are y'all getting from these doohickies? I experimented the other day with the 40 ft. model, over a smooth bottom, and couldn't seem to get more than 29 ft. from it, with 30 lb. braid at 2.5 mph or so. I may be doing something wrong. What size Pet do you use for stripers? I've been catching a few in Central Texas on the # 14, but they've all been under 20 in. Even the big sandies go for them. I've had less luck with 4" sassy/spinner combos. Wonder what would be the best depth to aim for, this time of year?


I have had good luck with the 20' jet diver with 12lb. mono on lake conroe catching Hybrids when I get the chance to get home. I put a 3" or 5" soft plastic swiming shad about 3' behind the jet diver and it works really well. I don't catch as many white bass but hybrids are more fun anyway.


----------



## bluefin41

I suspect the time of year probably has a lot to do with the most productive depth. I can't post links, but if you Google "depth chart for diving planers," you will pull up a chart with some interesting info on the depth ranges of various models of the Jet Diver. Looks like the #20 runs a lot truer than the #30 and #40.

Luhr Jensen recommends, as I recall, a leader of 5 to 7 ft. That length makes it very awkward to get a fish into the boat. I tried to get by with 30 inch leaders, and I believe that caused the divers to run shallow.


----------

